# Upcoming Baby Huerta Hof Stars!!!



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are some pics for all of you to enjoy...these are two 5 month old puppies from an OUTSTANDING litter that Robin and Carlos are so proud of!

Willow (female)



















Warden (male)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow i think i may be in love!!!! They're gorgeous!!!! Especially that Warden guy! yowza!!!! Gorgeous pups as always!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great looking pups! The first picture scared me at first. Had to view the larger version to notice the knee sticking out in front..haha


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gorgeous. I have to say I love Willow the best but it may just be because of her name


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> wow i think i may be in love!!!! They're gorgeous!!!! Especially that Warden guy! yowza!!!! Gorgeous pups as always!


You should see him in person...he is a showstopper! He has been my favorite out of that litter ever since he was a baby. Love him!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Now Hillary!...you know that you could have your choice of any dog/puppy that we own....
YOU wanted a specific "type" of puppy, with certain "personality" traits.....XX Dos Equis presented himself!!
Wanna change???.....I'll trade ya! I prefer the "butt-head" puppies anyway!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aren't all puppies butt-heads to some extent...?

Just kidding, those are beautiful youngsters...


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Doesn't seem like a bad idea considering, as I speak, XX is chewing ON MY FREAKING REFRIGERATOR! 

LOL...No, I could never give this little slice of **** back...I adore him! :wub:


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Awwwwwww, my H-E-double hockeysticks was edited! I didn't think that was technically a swear word...UGH.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful pups :wub:


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorgeous puppies!


----------

